# Ski Top Gouge Repair



## hammer (Jan 27, 2006)

My son managed to put a gouge in the top of one of his skis through the top layers, and it looks like a small piece of some type of foam was taken out.  The damage doesn't look too deep or structural at this point. :-?

How would that type of damage be repaired?  Is that a DIY job or should I take it to a ski shop?

Thanks for any info on this...I tried doing some Google searches and didn't come up with much.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 27, 2006)

I had something quite similar.  After the advice of those on this board I mixed up some slow setting epoxy, filled the hole, then lightly sanded the epoxy when it was all set.  Can you put up a picture for us so we can see the extent of the damage?


----------



## Rick Kane (Jan 27, 2006)

if you are anywhere near a surfshop stop in and ask for sun cure epoxy, i have used it to fix just about everything from surfboards to chem lab equipment. apply it in the shade and bring it out in the sun and it will set niec and quick


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 27, 2006)

I would just fill it with epoxy like everyone else said.  Only time will tell if the actual function of the ski is affected.


----------

